# kelly tarlton's



## vonnagy (Jun 19, 2004)

yet another cliche sunrise :roll:


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 19, 2004)

I think I might have to ban you from posting any more photos from New Zealand...


----------



## photobug (Jun 19, 2004)

> I think I might have to ban you from posting any more photos from New Zealand...



Do it. Do it. Do it. Do it!  Hehehe... just kidding!  :taped sh:












Do it!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 19, 2004)

Bah, how cliché....

[whispering]: _my God, this is sooo beautiful, it nearly tosses me off the chair I'm sitting on, this is one to rave about forever - I might even want to change the Golden Fence by this one, if I may, but I'd have to ask Mark, and in order to ask him, I'd have to admit just HOW much I love this photo...._


----------



## cowbert098 (Jun 19, 2004)

great as always


----------



## Not Neve (Jun 19, 2004)

That is so not cliche!  It's beautiful!


----------



## santino (Jun 19, 2004)

nice nice, but it'll maybe look better if you would blur a little the horizon, but anyway it's great


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 19, 2004)

beautiful  :thumbsup:


----------



## thebigbillybob (Jun 19, 2004)

u suck dude!

i wannnna live in new zealand so i can have such great subject matter but ur also a very talented compostioner (not sure if thats a word) but really u suck simply because u live in such a place of such beauty! haha awesome shots


----------



## craig (Jun 20, 2004)

I am not seeing the cliche part. The powerful directional light is fantastic. I enjoy the chain fence leading my eye into the frame and the dock leading my eye out.


----------



## Walt (Jun 20, 2004)

Is New Zealand tourism paying you to do this?


----------



## cowbert098 (Jun 20, 2004)

Walt said:
			
		

> Is New Zealand tourism paying you to do this?



haha


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 21, 2004)

Whoever might think that my comment "Bah, how cliché" meant that I mean that is wrong. It was pure irony (which explains itself by my "whispered" further comment underneath, so Mark would not get too swamped in praise over this - admittedly wonderful - photo!)


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jun 21, 2004)

I wanna move back to NZ... I really do - it is the most beautiful place...


----------



## ShutterBug4_4 (Jun 21, 2004)

> u suck dude!
> 
> i wannnna live in new zealand so i can have such great subject matter but ur also a very talented compostioner (not sure if thats a word) but really u suck simply because u live in such a place of such beauty! haha awesome shots



I agree!   

This is an absolutely wonderful shot!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jun 21, 2004)

You're crazy dude, cliche my a$$.


----------



## karissa (Jun 21, 2004)

Von....  I hate you.. just because you can get pictures like that and say they are "cliché"  !!!


----------



## airgunr (Jun 21, 2004)

Makes me want to go back again.  I've been twice now.  First time we went to the North Island and did the South Island the second time.  Still only covered maybe a 10th of the country at best.  BEAUTIFUL PLACE!  Really great people too!


----------



## Alison (Jun 21, 2004)

Stunning colors! I love the composition also.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 21, 2004)

ShutterBug4_4 said:
			
		

> > u suck dude!
> >
> > i wannnna live in new zealand so i can have such great subject matter but ur also a very talented compostioner (not sure if thats a word) but really u suck simply because u live in such a place of such beauty! haha awesome shots
> 
> ...




ditto

DITTO


----------



## Karalee (Jun 22, 2004)

:roll: Thanks again Vonn.

For making me homesick again


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 22, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> yet another cliche sunrise :roll:



I agree that it's totally cliche, both the composition and that it's a sunrise pic    

But it's also gorgeous and striking.  Cliche is okay, if you can do it this nicely.


----------



## canonrebel (Jun 22, 2004)

Simply untouchable.  
Von, you've done it once again.  You have no equal.


----------



## Harpper (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow, that's an amazing shot Mark! I love the composition and the colors and lighting is simply amazing.


----------



## A.Rotshtein (Jun 22, 2004)

Beautiful sunset shot  

Love the bright red colors.......good work mate  

AR


----------



## karissa (Jun 23, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> Von....  I hate you.. just because you can get pictures like that and say they are "cliché"  !!!



By the way... I don't really hate you... just very jealous.   Another great set of pictures.


----------

